# Dark Souls



## Demensa (Dec 22, 2012)

I've seen a lot of people on this forum talk about Dark Souls, in various different threads and with the announcement of Dark Souls 2, I wanted a slightly more specific place to talk about the game. (Obligatory "sorry if this thread has been made before")


I picked up the game about 3-4 months ago and have beat it nearly twice (I stopped playing when I got to the final boss on NG+ because I wanted to mess around before I beat it again.).
In the month or so I spent playing the game, I found myself addicted like no other game had gotten me before and it got to the point where I would play 6 hours or so a day. As I have heard with nearly every other player, I have to say: you get a rush of satisfaction like no other game, from beating a difficult boss and making it to the next bonfire. The lore and game universe is amazing and the whole map is wonderfully intertwined and beautifully designed. While I have heard some people call the game unforgiving, I like to say that it is forgiving... just very stern. It's difficult, but not the kind that makes you want to put down the game and never pick it up. For all of these reasons and more, I recommend those who haven't played, to pick it up.

Of course a general description of my experience isn't what I really wanted to talk about. I want to compare strategies, hints, tips, secrets, stories, lore and other detailed parts of the game.
What weapons do you use most?
What covenants do you belong to?
Favourite locations?
What Bosses caused you the most trouble?
Which bosses are your favourites?
Anything!

And speculation on Dark Souls 2!

I have a whole lot to say about this game. All I ask is for someone to join in conversation 

Praise the sun/thread

NOTE: THERE WILL BE SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD. IF YOU HAVEN'T PLAYED THE GAME AND PLAN TO, CONTINUE AT YOUR OWN RISK.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 23, 2012)

I've played it to death on Xbox, and have been thinking about getting it for PC, but if they haven't done anything about the BB glitch or the rampant twinking I think I'll just end up waiting for DS2.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 23, 2012)

Great game, just finished my first run at around 50 hours. My only complaint is that the game is so good that while  playing I would get a big ole' boner, and that shit hurts after a couple of hours.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally a Dark Souls thread. 

My friends recommended DS to me because I love difficult old school games. I was hooked pretty much immediately. Lordran is amazing, the characters and lore are compelling, and the experience as a whole is so gooooood. I think two days into the game I realized it would be one of my all time favorites. No question. 

- I like to try different weapons for each character, but I really like the moveset of the Great Scythe. My Dex character was rocking that thing. 
- Path of The Dragon obviously. My main is currently going Dragon Torso Bare Fisties mode. So hard. 
- Fave location? Ash Lake. That song. The dark atmosphere. The fact that it's the lowest point in such a huge game is also cool. 
- First run through Taurus Demon gave me the most trouble because I was new and didn't know anything about the game yet. I had a crap shield and a bad weapon. to this day though I hate the Bed of Chaos. 
- Favorite boss is probably the Bell Gargoyles, Kalameet (Prepare to die), or Seethe. I love the Bell Gargoyle designs with the helmet, shield and stuff. 
- That feeling of going through an early area with all your preposterously high class gear and killing everything that gave you trouble before 

It's just so good. I can't recommend it enough. I know this will sound pretentious, but DS sort of gave me faith in modern gaming. I was like "Wow, I can still have a grueling, compelling, and rewarding experience playing a game." I still need to beat Demon's Souls though. Demon's Souls is great in a lot of the same ways as Dark, but man the ghost system SUCKS.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 23, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Finally a Dark Souls thread.
> 
> My friends recommended DS to me because I love difficult old school games. I was hooked pretty much immediately. Lordran is amazing, the characters and lore are compelling, and the experience as a whole is so gooooood. I think two days into the game I realized it would be one of my all time favorites. No question.
> 
> ...



I remember when I started, the Taurus Demon gave me the most trouble out of all of the bosses.  In those first 3 or 4 days of playing, with me not knowing where to go, and getting nowhere, I could have put the game down and never come back. After that however, once I realised that I had passed up the Gargoyles and killed them with no trouble whatsoever, things really started to pick up and I got hooked.

With my one character I've been playing, I like to use things like: +5 chaos Zweihander, +5 Fire (Heavy axe of some kind), Uchigatana and some other high damage weapons. As slow as they are, I like building up my strength (And Dex) for some of the bigger weapons.

For favourite location, I'd agree with Ash Lake, although visually I enjoy Crystal Caves (I just hate the invisibridges... so. much.)
My favourite boss would have to be the Gaping Dragon just because I completely was not expecting something so strange and awesome looking. This would be followed by Sif (I know... such a furfag :/ )

And the Bed of Chaos... I actually figured that one out before I got really frustrated. I don't resent it like I hear most people do.

The 4 Kings on NG+ was probably my most difficult fight, (also one of the more epic battles) although O&S on NG+ were probably close behind.
The NG+ experience was awesome. I probably only had 4 or 5 deaths up until Anor Londo and I think I only died once beating Sif and a few other times being careless in Sen's Fortress and other miscellaneous places. That feeling of running through the game that once gave you so much trouble and killing every boss in one attempt, with ease is just amazing, right after struggling to finish the game the first time.

Also, once I finished the game the first time, I allowed myself to go online and look up some stuff on Dark Souls... and Behold! I had missed out on at least 5 covenants, the return to Undead Asylum, the Painted World, a major boss, a blacksmith, major questlines and so many more little things. The best thing is, I haven't looked up everything, so there's still so much I don't know! Did anyone find that they missed a ton of stuff the first time, including things that they NEVER would have found without looking it up?

 And the multiplayer... ah the multiplayer, I'd go on about it if I weren't so lazy. I'll do it next post...


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah I went with a heavy-weight STR character for the last time and it's so different from playing as a light DEX person. Nothing like swinging that hugea$$ weapon and making a boss flinch .

It's funny all of my friends had your experience; the opposite of mine. They all had trouble with the 4 Kings, but I never have. And they all breezed through Bed of Chaos and the first time he gave me so much trouble. Funny how that happens. What do you think about the Capra Demon because I don't think I've ever had an easy time with him. Also lol. Sif is a great boss! YEah the scaly in me was giddy when I found out I could actually turn into a dragon. It's not super practical, but I'll be damned if it doesn't look dope.  

I'm in the same boat as you the moment I got hooked for real was around the Undead Parish. Because at that point I was like "This is incredibly hard, but I know how it works now." You know what I mean? The moment when you truly learn shield timing and estus conservation etc. So good! 

Like you I took to the internets after beating the game for the first time. I actually did pretty well. With the exception of the more tricky covenants I saw most of what there is to see. I've yet to successfully complete Seigmeyer or Solaire's quests yet though. Maybe next time.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 24, 2012)

The first time I faced the Capra Demon I did have a fair bit of trouble with it (Those damned poison dogs always get in the way...). The next time was ridiculously easy (NG+).
The Path of the dragon is pretty cool as well... I was going to mess around a bit with it before completing my second game 

I don't know if I'll ever complete Seigmeyer or Solaire's quest either.  They seem very... difficult and confusing. 

Do you play multiplayer much? (Or I should say, do you spend a lot of time in human form?)
I hardly ever spent time as a human until I got invaded twice in a row at the bottom of blighttown while kindling a bonfire. I just so happened to destroy both of them.
 From then on (especially in my NG+ game) I summoned people and got invaded all the time and I've loved every minute of it. (However, as a sort of test, I've beaten every boss at least once on my own, just to make sure I wasn't reliant on summons)
It gets rid of that 'alone' feeling that defines the single player game and it's just a ridiculous amount of fun.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah the character quests are really tricky and unintuitive. Someday I'll get it right, but last time I tried I found Seigmeyer's daughter, but let him die by accident. Ergg.

The first time I played was on PS3 totally offline so I beat everything on my lonesome and that was super hard (but naturally super rewarding). Once I got Prepare to Die I started summoning and such. Pretty fun even though it makes most bosses a joak. Whenever I'm in human form I make sure I have few souls and no humanity just in case I get invaded. Getting invaded is fun, I think, because of the shenanigans that can happen. Once I was in Darkroot Wood and my invader fell backwards off a cliff! So great. Have you ever belonged to the Forest Hunter covenant? That's a fun one occasionally. 

I really like the alone factor, but you're right the invading and summoning nonsense is pretty fun.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 24, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Yeah the character quests are really tricky and unintuitive. Someday I'll get it right, but last time I tried I found Seigmeyer's daughter, but let him die by accident. Ergg.
> 
> The first time I played was on PS3 totally offline so I beat everything on my lonesome and that was super hard (but naturally super rewarding). Once I got Prepare to Die I started summoning and such. Pretty fun even though it makes most bosses a joak. Whenever I'm in human form I make sure I have few souls and no humanity just in case I get invaded. Getting invaded is fun, I think, because of the shenanigans that can happen. Once I was in Darkroot Wood and my invader fell backwards off a cliff! So great. Have you ever belonged to the Forest Hunter covenant? That's a fun one occasionally.
> 
> I really like the alone factor, but you're right the invading and summoning nonsense is pretty fun.



Funny story: The first time I joined the forest hunter covenant, I had no idea what I was doing, so I continued to attack everything in the forest which automatically kicked me from the covenant and Alvina vanished, never to be seen again. (This was before about absolution)

I did later come back to it and I had a blast with the forest invasions and PVP... 

Man, it's complete mayhem sometimes...

I remember one time I was running through the depths on NG+ and I felt like having a bit of fun, so I summoned a guy and we cleared the area faster than I ever thought possible. We even got invaded a few times, but we literally took them out in the space of 15 seconds... I do agree though, that the alone factor is great. The best thing is that you can play it however you like.

My next character might be a sorcery build. I've never really used too many of the sorcery spells, or miracles for that matter. I use those only sparingly.
I'm typically more of a pyromancer type... It fits in better with a heavy build. What spells do you typically use?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 24, 2012)

I made a faith ninja last time. She used a Holy Uchigatana. That was fun because I was light and DEX-ish, but I could heal myself all day long. Next time I play I'm going sorcery for sure. 

But I have to get through Demon's Souls first. I think I'll go with the temple knight (cleric + knight rly). Sorcery is hax in Demon's because it uses MP and there are accessories and weapons that can refill MP. And Demon's also has soulmass


----------



## Fernin (Dec 24, 2012)

Capra Demon was a cunt, didn't have much trouble with many of the other bosses though save the underground lake hydra.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 24, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Capra Demon was a cunt, didn't have much trouble with many of the other bosses though save the underground lake hydra.


He sucks so much. If you're playing as any kind of lightweight you are fugged. I usually end up power levelling and coming back to him later.


----------



## Lilyface (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh boy! I love this game!

Most used weapon: Before the patch it was a +5 lighting winged spear because of reasons. After, it was still that (mainly in PVP only due to nerfing) but also a baldur side sword or maybe a zweihander for giggles. 

Covenants: Dickwraith/Darksun

Locations: I actually really love the new places from the DLC. Oolicile Gardens (I should note that I've only played in this area on my brother's game due to reasons listed below) win out over the other areas, but Undead Burg will always hold a special place in my cold, withered heart.

Bosses: (most trouble) Manticore. God. Fucking. Damn it. I don't even have a reason as to why, I just get railroaded over and over again for no particular reason. I don't even think he legit counts as a boss due to re-spawn, does he? In fact, because of being unable to get past him I stopped playing and haven't really had a chance to play anything else in the DLC. I've seen it played though, and Manus looks pretty fun to fight. Second place for "most trouble defeating a boss" award goes to Bed of Chaos. Seriously, why would they do that in a boss fight unless they hated you?

(favorite) Pinwheel because it's hilarious and Nito for challenge (1millionskeletonshelp). Snorlax and Pikachu would probably be my second pick for challenge, but I had more fun fighting Nito.

I'm really excited for 2 to come out because DAT TRAILER HNNGH. I'm only hoping they don't mess with the controls too much. Is it just me, or does anybody else get the feeling that there'll be more lore in this than in previous games?


----------



## Lilyface (Dec 29, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> I made a faith ninja last time. She used a Holy Uchigatana. That was fun because I was light and DEX-ish, but I could heal myself all day long. Next time I play I'm going sorcery for sure.
> 
> But I have to get through Demon's Souls first. I think I'll go with the temple knight (cleric + knight rly). Sorcery is hax in Demon's because it uses MP and there are accessories and weapons that can refill MP. And Demon's also has soulmass



Sorcery is akin to godmode in Demon's. Just watch out for Old King Allant (massive magic resistance) and the Tower Knight. They gave me the most trouble. Also, in the beginning of the game, you will probably die a lot due to being squishy unless you get enough strength to carry a large shield. 

Unless you've already played and beaten it, in which case you know all that stuff so ignore me while I derp over here.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 29, 2012)

Lilyface said:


> Oh boy! I love this game! -etc.-


Yeah that Manticore Guardian is a pain. He's so fast. So fast. Unlike Pinwheel who I think everyone will agree is a complete pushover.  My only advice for the manticore is get yourself a high stability shield and just practice up.


----------



## Lilyface (Dec 29, 2012)

And the lighting. In the water. There is no escape. I've been using Eagle shield, but it's been nerfed pretty badly. Probably going to try silver knight/black knight for a while and see if I can't manage to kill it before it kills me. If all else fails, grind souls until I can up my stamina some more or just roll a new char altogether.


----------



## shteev (Dec 29, 2012)

I made a cleric character, gonna focus on miracles this playthrough. I also love the hand axe - it swings fast an' hard. 

I've spent 90 hours in the game and I haven't beaten it once. I made two characters, though. One that got up to the gargoyles and another that made it to the Four Kings.

I think that, with the experience I have with the game, I should be able to beat it with this new character.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2012)

shteev said:


> I made a cleric character, gonna focus on miracles this playthrough. I also love the hand axe - it swings fast an' hard.
> 
> I've spent 90 hours in the game and I haven't beaten it once. I made two characters, though. One that got up to the gargoyles and another that made it to the Four Kings.
> 
> I think that, with the experience I have with the game, I should be able to beat it with this new character.


Sounds like you should be fine. idk what your grinding experience is, but go to Ariamis with the Symbol of Avarice and Covetous Silver Serpent Ring and have yourself a grand old time. 

I really need to make a magic user next in Dark Souls. I've never really 'majored' in it.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 7, 2013)

just got the game and working on a pyromancer

trying to beat this demon on a wall... and i'm having a hard time getting used to the controls for some reason.... "no! not X! i meant to press B!"


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> just got the game and working on a pyromancer
> 
> trying to beat this demon on a wall... and i'm having a hard time getting used to the controls for some reason.... "no! not X! i meant to press B!"


Pyromancers are so haxxxx, but they are fun. Nothing quite like setting and entire group of enemies on fire or Combustioning a boss to death. Got to be one of the easiest to start out with.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 7, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Pyromancers are so haxxxx, but they are fun. Nothing quite like setting and entire group of enemies on fire or Combustioning a boss to death. Got to be one of the easiest to start out with.


I think the main reason i'm having problems right now is because i keep forgetting about the aim button


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> I think the main reason i'm having problems right now is because i keep forgetting about the aim button


Locking on is essentially required yeah.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Locking on is essentially required yeah.



Imagine if someone didn't know about locking on and played through all the way up to Gwyn, thinking that the game was really just THAT hard... 

And then they accidentally click the thumbstick.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 11, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Imagine if someone didn't know about locking on and played through all the way up to Gwyn, thinking that the game was really just THAT hard...
> 
> And then they accidentally click the thumbstick.



I actually did that up to the Four Kings. >.>;


----------



## Demensa (Jan 11, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I actually did that up to the Four Kings. >.>;



Wow! And did it make your game easier? Or were you so used to not using it that it didn't make a difference?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 11, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I actually did that up to the Four Kings. >.>;


Wow that is really impressive, what were you using?

P.S Welcome back Demensa


----------



## Demensa (Jan 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Wow that is really impressive, what were you using?
> 
> P.S Welcome back Demensa



I'm curious as well!
So many things would be of little use without locking on (soul arrows, some pyromancies, etc.)

I've had my share of not using in-game features as well... I've played over 100 hours and I still can't backstab with consistency, I practically NEVER use parrying or riposte and I'm terrible at dodging and rolling...

And thank you benignBiotic!


----------



## Fernin (Jan 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Wow that is really impressive, what were you using?
> 
> P.S Welcome back Demensa



Used an upgraded drake sword, then a lightning Iato, I'd always thought pyromancy, crossbows, and magic was basically useless until  clinched my stick fighting the Kings and I was like "WHAT! WHAT WHAT!!!!!!!!" =0

@Demensa: No, a million times no. Playing without lock on is a bitch and a half. I always two handed and dodge rolled because blocking and trying to predict enemy attacks to orient myself for a block was a bitch. I did get really good at rolling behind dudes for backstabs though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 11, 2013)

Haha, My friend beat Lord Gwyn without using a shield last week. Parry and riposted him to death. I can backstab and parry-riposte pretty consistently. Nothing like parrying a boss though.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 11, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Used an upgraded drake sword, then a lightning Iato, I'd always thought pyromancy, crossbows, and magic was basically useless until  clinched my stick fighting the Kings and I was like "WHAT! WHAT WHAT!!!!!!!!" =0
> 
> @Demensa: No, a million times no. Playing without lock on is a bitch and a half. I always two handed and dodge rolled because blocking and trying to predict enemy attacks to orient myself for a block was a bitch. I did get really good at rolling behind dudes for backstabs though.



Man, that's really impressive!



benignBiotic said:


> Haha, My friend beat Lord Gwyn without using a shield last week. Parry and riposted him to death. I can backstab and parry-riposte pretty consistently. Nothing like parrying a boss though.



The parry-riposte technique is popular with Gwyn for speedrunners. They make it look so easy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0e5S2dakVU


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 12, 2013)

Demensa said:


> The parry-riposte technique is popular with Gwyn for speedrunners. They make it look so easy...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0e5S2dakVU


Yeah it pretty much made my morning. I'm going to have to do it with my dragon-man :-[


----------



## Demensa (Jan 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Yeah it pretty much made my morning. I'm going to have to do it with my dragon-man :-[



You should try a speedrun incorporating Path of the Dragon. A lot of people like to attempt runs down to Ash Lake from Firelink without resting anywhere. Then they just Homeward Bone back. 

I really want to try it one day, but I'd have to get really good at the game, and I don't really have time for that now...


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 13, 2013)

Eugh no I hate speed running. Besides I'd need to accumulate 50 dragon scales somehow to get the Torso Stone.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Eugh no I hate speed running. Besides I'd need to accumulate 50 dragon scales somehow to get the Torso Stone.



True... I completely forgot about the dragon scales. (It's been a while since I last played). I suppose someone could try an NG+ run, but it wouldn't be quite the same.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 13, 2013)

I am also taking a Dark Souls break because I'm going to be playing Demon's Souls soon and didn't want to get tired of the play style. It was surprisingly hard to stop playing Dark.


----------



## Greycoat (Jan 19, 2013)

I could go on with my horrible luck with Lag-stabbers killing me half a mile away, or all the hate mail I receive the second someone sees I'm a Darkwraith, but we all have our stories.

All I can say is never have I seen so much attention to detail in a game. Ive played countless games where I'm being attacked by a guy with a bow, or a guy with a sword. Maybe a blue guy or green guy with a different voice actor. But never have I had to fight with such wide variation of monster models with their unique animations and rigging. All the atmosphere was utterly depressing and hopeless. So many times I would get lost in a level just praying to see the sunlight or find a sign of safety. The bravery and oppression of the world is easy to see, making overcoming it that much more shinning. Plus theres never an ultimate stat or ultimate weapon, so I constantly fight a variety of uniquely skilled players. And even the choice at the end of the game, depending on how you view it, either choice is ultimately the good one.
My only fear about DS2 is after the downloadable content, it seemed the developers had PVP arenas in mind. Seems more people like to just play their way. I'm afraid they might try and force this again and make PVP either more limited or controlled. I actually like playing with people who like to play fairly 1VS1 or unfairly with 3 sunbros in full Havel VS 1.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 21, 2013)

Greycoat said:


> All I can say is never have I seen so much attention to detail in a game. Ive played countless games where I'm being attacked by a guy with a bow, or a guy with a sword. Maybe a blue guy or green guy with a different voice actor. But never have I had to fight with such wide variation of monster models with their unique animations and rigging. All the atmosphere was utterly depressing and hopeless. So many times I would get lost in a level just praying to see the sunlight or find a sign of safety. The bravery and oppression of the world is easy to see, making overcoming it that much more shinning. Plus theres never an ultimate stat or ultimate weapon, so I constantly fight a variety of uniquely skilled players. And even the choice at the end of the game, depending on how you view it, either choice is ultimately the good one.
> My only fear about DS2 is after the downloadable content, it seemed the developers had PVP arenas in mind. Seems more people like to just play their way. I'm afraid they might try and force this again and make PVP either more limited or controlled. I actually like playing with people who like to play fairly 1VS1 or unfairly with 3 sunbros in full Havel VS 1.


Word on that. I love that there's no ultimate stat or weapon. Half the fun for me is going through with different weapons and load outs each time because they feel so different. Just try switching from a light weight to a heavy weight. You can feel the difference. 

What are you guys thoughts on Blighttown?


----------



## Demensa (Jan 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Word on that. I love that there's no ultimate stat or weapon. Half the fun for me is going through with different weapons and load outs each time because they feel so different. Just try switching from a light weight to a heavy weight. You can feel the difference.
> 
> What are you guys thoughts on Blighttown?



Getting out of Blighttown is one of my favourite parts of the game for me... It's not that I hate it, it's just that after having gone through the depths, everything just seems so gloomy and dark. (I don't use the master key, so I go through the depths) 
I love it as much as most other parts of the game, and enjoy the artistic elements involved... it's just that Firelink feels so good after getting out of there.
Also, I'll note that the slowdown in framerate is annoying.

 I have a lot of memories from Blighttown. It's where I began playing multiplayer; unexpectedly, while kindling a bonfire, but it was fun! There's been quite a few close jumps and tragic falls, but the scariest memory of Blighttown I have was when I went in there without any humanity, made it to the first bonfire and forgot that I would be cut down from 20 to 5 estus. I was so scared thinking that I might be stuck there, not able to get back out. Now, I feel that getting back out of there to gather humanity would be fairly simple, but I was quite worried back then.
Overall, I would much rather be in any other area of the game, but I still like Blighttown. (I guess this shows how good I think the game is.)

Also, I agree with Greycoat's comment on how there's no ultimate stat or weapon as well. I find that Dark Souls does this without going down the Call of Duty path and making all of the weapons overbalanced or making them feel the same. (This is partly because of the complex upgrading system as well as game mechanics, weapon movesets, etc.) It's one of the best parts about the game, which separates it from so many other games.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 22, 2013)

It is worth noting though that if you're not going two handed or a dex one hander, it's awfully hard to beat the drake sword for quite a while. Further more if you're a Gravelord Servant, the Gravelord Sword can last easily into NG+


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 22, 2013)

Fernin said:


> It is worth noting though that if you're not going two handed or a dex one hander, it's awfully hard to beat the drake sword for quite a while. Further more if you're a Gravelord Servant, the Gravelord Sword can last easily into NG+


True. There are those dynamos. But new players most likely won't find them unless they are super diligent/clever. My first game had like 120 hrs in it and I missed so much.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 22, 2013)

Fernin said:


> It is worth noting though that if you're not going two handed or a dex one hander, it's awfully hard to beat the drake sword for quite a while. Further more if you're a Gravelord Servant, the Gravelord Sword can last easily into NG+





benignBiotic said:


> True. There are those dynamos. But new players most likely won't find them unless they are super diligent/clever. My first game had like 120 hrs in it and I missed so much.



I did find the Drake sword thanks to an OSS sign which said something along the lines of 'Try Tail'. (Those things saved me so many times... Without them I wouldn't have seen Ash lake and many of the hidden bonfires.)
I stopped using it around when I got to Blighttown, because I think I was using a Raw Uchigatana at that point.

And I was really angry when I heard about how to join the Gravelord Servants, since I had spent so much time around there fighting that Titanite Demon...


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 23, 2013)

Demensa said:


> And I was really angry when I heard about how to join the Gravelord Servants, since I had spent so much time around there fighting that Titanite Demon...


How did you not think of entering that random coffin? It's so obvious :V Seriously though it's hidden things like that that make me love the game even more. All the hidden treasures, sidequests, and sights. Hnnnngg that game!


----------



## Demensa (Jan 23, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> How did you not think of entering that random coffin? It's so obvious :V Seriously though it's hidden things like that that make me love the game even more. All the hidden treasures, sidequests, and sights. Hnnnngg that game!



I know! It simultaneously makes sure you don't have too much too do (Like an Elder Scrolls game) but NEVER run out of things to do.

Also... I started Demon's Souls yesterday! I'm so excited because I already feel like I know how to play, except for a few little things (magic bar, weight restriction, leveling up stats, absence of bonfires).
It's so exciting though! Although I did die a few times, (Once while running off of a platform in the Nexus, right after I beat Phalanx... I was more shocked than angry) I have not lost any souls yet!
I'll try to be careful reading any posts about Demon's souls since I don't want any spoilers...


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 23, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I know! It simultaneously makes sure you don't have too much too do (Like an Elder Scrolls game) but NEVER run out of things to do.
> 
> Also... I started Demon's Souls yesterday! I'm so excited because I already feel like I know how to play, except for a few little things (magic bar, weight restriction, leveling up stats, absence of bonfires).
> It's so exciting though! Although I did die a few times, (Once while running off of a platform in the Nexus, right after I beat Phalanx... I was more shocked than angry) I have not lost any souls yet!
> I'll try to be careful reading any posts about Demon's souls since I don't want any spoilers...


I can't wait to start Demon's Souls in earnest. I got a quarter of the way into it before leaving for school and it was awesome.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 29, 2013)

This is now my favorite thread, thank you OP  As for Class, Zweihander with Giants armor. Sorry to all but I had fun with that before it became so damn popular to use Giants. Damn peoples...


----------



## Demensa (Jan 30, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> This is now my favorite thread, thank you OP  As for Class, Zweihander with Giants armor. Sorry to all but I had fun with that before it became so damn popular to use Giants. Damn peoples...


Hah! You're welcome.
I found myself using Havel's set when I wanted to tank, otherwise the Gold-hemmed robes (Or whatever they were. It's been a while.) whenever I wanted to be quick (DWGR as well of course) as well as resistant to fire.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 30, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> This is now my favorite thread, thank you OP  As for Class, Zweihander with Giants armor. Sorry to all but I had fun with that before it became so damn popular to use Giants. Damn peoples...


Ohhh. One of those :V (Watch the whole thing, it's *hilarious*)

I use anything really. I like trying to master ridiculous weapons like Whips and Knuckles. Had a caestus character once. I usually choose whatever armor looks cool. I'm not trying to be a PVP competitor, I just want my character to look dope as hell. Lightning spike-whipping Seeth to death is definitely dope as hell.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 1, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Ohhh. One of those :V (Watch the whole thing, it's *hilarious*)
> 
> I use anything really. I like trying to master ridiculous weapons like Whips and Knuckles. Had a caestus character once. I usually choose whatever armor looks cool. I'm not trying to be a PVP competitor, I just want my character to look dope as hell. Lightning spike-whipping Seeth to death is definitely dope as hell.



Ah, I love that video...
I gotta go try and get more use out of some of those lesser used weapons.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 1, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Ohhh. One of those :V (Watch the whole thing, it's *hilarious*)
> 
> I use anything really. I like trying to master ridiculous weapons like Whips and Knuckles. Had a caestus character once. I usually choose whatever armor looks cool. I'm not trying to be a PVP competitor, I just want my character to look dope as hell. Lightning spike-whipping Seeth to death is definitely dope as hell.



As much as I HATE people who do that, it is admittedly amusing. It's also why I do all my fighting near cliff sides, kick stagger them right off for max lulz.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 1, 2013)

I really really want to make a shields only character for the lols. Might be a fun challenge. Call him Shelldon or something.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 1, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I really really want to make a shields only character for the lols. Might be a fun challenge. Call him Shelldon or something.



Twin Pinwheel Great shields a Darkwraith, add thorn armor for max lulz.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 1, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Twin Pinwheel Great shields a Darkwraith, add thorn armor for max lulz.


Oh yeah. This is happening. Once I beat my current games the shield warrior will rise.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 1, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Oh yeah. This is happening. Once I beat my current games the shield warrior will rise.



Sounds like a plan. <3


----------



## Demensa (Feb 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Oh yeah. This is happening. Once I beat my current games the shield warrior will rise.



I would totally watch a Let's Play or a straight up playthrough of that....


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 3, 2013)

I would duel that person...


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 3, 2013)

Will post pics. It's going to suck though. I can't riposte with a shield can I?


----------



## Fernin (Feb 4, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Will post pics. It's going to suck though. I can't riposte with a shield can I?



Not really supposed to riposte with great shields.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2013)

Even though I own the game for PC...I been stuck just reading the lore and watching the "Prepare to cry" videos on some characters :<
Specially the one on Solaire[video=youtube;skV-q5KjrUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skV-q5KjrUA[/video]​


----------



## Fernin (Feb 4, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Even though I own the game for PC...I been stuck just reading the lore and watching the "Prepare to cry" videos on some characters :<
> Specially the one on Solaire[video=youtube;skV-q5KjrUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skV-q5KjrUA[/video]​



I saved him, like a bauss. Even on my Dark Wraith characters. >.>;


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 4, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I saved him, like a bauss. Even on my Dark Wraith characters. >.>;



Very nice


----------



## Fernin (Feb 4, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> Very nice



Every time I play, first thing I set to doing is farming that 30 friggen humanity. -_- Of course the chaos flame sure doesn't hurt as a reward either. ;p


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 4, 2013)

DR.SHIELD begins today.







 That was a huge pain.






 NEDD ARMRR

So it's actually kind of cool. I've been using the Heater Shield two-handed which allows me to bash and still shield myself. The two handed strong attack actually shields while attacking which is helpful. I can see myself really liking this once I get some cool armor going.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2013)

well I might as well go back to Dark Souls, though I'm playing in easy mode which is: "put your game into offline mode, only get invaded by NPCs"


----------



## Demensa (Feb 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> DR.SHIELD begins today.



IT'S REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm going to try to finish off Demon's Souls soon. 
I find (without spoiling anything) it is _very very _similar to Dark Souls, especially in many of the locations and specific bosses and enemies.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 5, 2013)

Wait till you get the pinwheel, will be epic.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 5, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Wait till you get the pinwheel, will be epic.


The Pinwheel what?


----------



## Fernin (Feb 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The Pinwheel what?



http://darksoulswiki.wikispaces.com/Bonewheel+Shield


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh Bonewheel. Yeah that'll be cool. I want to get my mitts on Seigmeyer's shield too.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 6, 2013)

Ah, Bonewheel.

Love the shield. Loathe the enemy.

Also, I present the best video of all time:
[video=youtube;VtiHkSK4Q10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtiHkSK4Q10[/video]

And in response to Fernin a few posts up; I haven't saved Solaire yet. I'm making it top priority on my next run!


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 7, 2013)

Actually nah. Dr. Shield is out. It's really boring not being able to do anything. Plus I still need to play Demon's Souls.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Actually nah. Dr. Shield is out. It's really boring not being able to do anything. Plus I still need to play Demon's Souls.




That's all good. I figured it would be ridiculous...
I finished Demon's Souls last night and I have to say I had a great time with it. Maybe not as much as Dark Souls, but it is still awesome...
And surprisingly, it only took me 30 hours to beat my first playthrough (And this was by no means some sort of speedrun. I tried to get all of the loot and find all the secrets I could), compared to well over 60 hours on my first Dark souls playthrough.
I think the short time is mostly to do with the fact that it is remarkably similar to Dark Souls, so you pick things up quickly. It's also a smaller game overall. Also, I'll try not to spoil anything either.

And guess what I got in the mail yesterday?!?!?!

My very own handpainted Solaire figurine! I've never been one for figurines... but I just had to get it.
Front - http://i.imgur.com/61Xw14y.jpg
Back - http://i.imgur.com/Q63Y4s5.jpg

The picture quality isn't perfect...


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 8, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Ah, Bonewheel.
> 
> Love the shield. Loathe the enemy.
> 
> ...



This broke my brain... 0.o


----------



## Fernin (Feb 8, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Also, I'll try not to spoil anything either.
> 
> And guess what I got in the mail yesterday?!?!?!
> 
> ...



That's too fuckin cool. o.o


----------



## Greycoat (Feb 11, 2013)

Demensa said:


> And guess what I got in the mail yesterday?!?!?!
> 
> My very own handpainted Solaire figurine! I've never been one for figurines... but I just had to get it.
> Front - http://i.imgur.com/61Xw14y.jpg
> ...



11/10 Would summon


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 11, 2013)

Greycoat said:


> 11/10 Would summon



Same here


----------



## Demensa (Feb 13, 2013)

Greycoat said:


> 11/10 Would summon



Ah, reminds me of fighting O&S in NG+, summoning Solaire because there wasn't any real players to help me...

3/10


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 13, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Ah, reminds me of fighting O&S in NG+, summoning Solaire because there wasn't any real players to help me...
> 
> 3/10



Solaire is quite beast though compared to some players I have summoned...


----------



## Fernin (Feb 13, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Ah, reminds me of fighting O&S in NG+, summoning Solaire because there wasn't any real players to help me...
> 
> 3/10




They aren't that hard though. @.@ They're some of the easier (but in my opinion funnest) bosses in the game. @.@


----------



## Demensa (Feb 14, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> Solaire is quite beast though compared to some players I have summoned...



NPC's or real players?

Some of the NPC's are pretty useless, but I've always been lucky to only summon kickass real players!



Fernin said:


> They aren't that hard though. @.@ They're some of the easier (but in my opinion funnest) bosses in the game. @.@



It varies from person to person I guess.
No joke, I beat them on my first try on my first playthrough, but NG+ was difficult for me.

It's just like how people hate Bed of Chaos, whereas I actually enjoyed the change of pace.


----------



## Greycoat (Feb 14, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Ah, reminds me of fighting O&S in NG+, summoning Solaire because there wasn't any real players to help me...
> 
> 3/10



NG+ I went it Solo. Mostly because I didn't want Solaire dicking things up and ruining my chances to get Orienstiens Armor. Gotta admit though, Solaire did a great job at Aggro when I used him for Gwyn in NG+. Granted, it was a first try, but when I was low on health, my homie rolled up with his Jolly Co-operation and unloaded on his face while I sat down and took a sweet sip.

I don't really interact with real players though. The only time is when I *STEAL THEIR HUMANITY*


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 17, 2013)

Demensa said:


> NPC's or real players?
> 
> Some of the NPC's are pretty useless, but I've always been lucky to only summon kickass real players!
> 
> ...




I mean I have summoned players who are dumb as posts...


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

Hmm. I've been thinking about picking up Dark Souls, but I hear the PC port is horrible. And if I were to play it, it would be on PC. Who here has played it on PC and can give some insight?


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Hmm. I've been thinking about picking up Dark Souls, but I hear the PC port is horrible. And if I were to play it, it would be on PC. Who here has played it on PC and can give some insight?


The PC port is fine. The DSfix allows you play at your monitors native resolution and it fixes the UI scaling. The frame rate is locked at 30fps which is lame, but the game is fairly easy to run even when forcing the resolution or adding AA. Oh and Blighttown is actually playable on PC lol.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge do it. Get Dark Souls. The PC port really isn't that bad. In addition to the resolution problems above it's nigh unplayable without a controller that's all. 

Sp-eaking of nigh-unplayability yesterday night I watched my friend play up to Smough/Ornstein using the keyboard controls. It was painful to watch.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 17, 2013)

What do you mean nigh unplayable without a controller? What's wrong with it? 

You mean I'd need to buy a controller just to have it playable?


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 17, 2013)

Hewge said:


> What do you mean nigh unplayable without a controller? What's wrong with it?
> 
> You mean I'd need to buy a controller just to have it playable?



 You can play it without a 360 controller and use your keyboard, but the control scheme  is incredibly awkward. If you are going to buy the game for PC I would highly recommend getting a 360 controller.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 18, 2013)

Hewge said:


> What do you mean nigh unplayable without a controller? What's wrong with it?
> 
> You mean I'd need to buy a controller just to have it playable?


Yeah it's the keyboard controls. They're super awkward and clumsy. A gamepad is *highly* recommended. 

But seriously Dark Souls is the best. I want you to get it so you can keep us informed on your journey.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 18, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Yeah it's the keyboard controls. They're super awkward and clumsy. A gamepad is *highly* recommended.
> 
> But seriously Dark Souls is the best. I want you to get it so you can keep us informed on your journey.


This game is why I bought a new game pad just to play this game with.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 18, 2013)

Just got Dark Souls on sale for like, twelve bucks. This game is AMAZING, but I would ABSOLUTELY back up the assertion that a gamepad is advisable. It is really unplayable without, unfortunately.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 19, 2013)

Ho hum. So I tried looking around but it seems like nobody sells wireless adapters for the 360 anymore. And all the controllers with a cord have vanished.

Guess I'll need to buy one online. But I'll be honest, it seems like too much effort to be worth it !


----------



## Fernin (Feb 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Ho hum. So I tried looking around but it seems like nobody sells wireless adapters for the 360 anymore. And all the controllers with a cord have vanished.
> 
> Guess I'll need to buy one online. But I'll be honest, it seems like too much effort to be worth it !



Trust me, having a wired controller is worth it. Emulators get!


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 19, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Trust me, having a wired controller is worth it. Emulators get!



Yes, the keyboard might cause one to have a aneurism...


----------



## Demensa (Feb 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Ho hum. So I tried looking around but it seems like nobody sells wireless adapters for the 360 anymore. And all the controllers with a cord have vanished.
> 
> Guess I'll need to buy one online. But I'll be honest, it seems like too much effort to be worth it !



I haven't played the PC version, but anything is worth being able to play the game comfortably.

Also, like benignBiotic said, you should totally keep us updated on your journey. I've always wanted to see someone else as they went through the game.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 20, 2013)

Without a 360 controller, I died within 10 minutes. Additionally, I fell off a cliff at least 3 times, with large, angry skeletons following closely behind me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 20, 2013)

Outcast said:


> Without a 360 controller, I died within 10 minutes. Additionally, I fell off a cliff at least 3 times, with large, angry skeletons following closely behind me.


I'm so happy for you new guys. So much ahead of you. I think I cried a little the first time I got to Anor Londo.

But seriously get a controller mang.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm so happy for you new guys. So much ahead of you. I think I cried a little the first time I got to Anor Londo.
> 
> But seriously get a controller mang.



DO IT! DO IT NAOW!!!


----------



## Demensa (Feb 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm so happy for you new guys. So much ahead of you. I think I cried a little the first time I got to Anor Londo.



Ah, I remember my first time... It was late at night, when I should have been studying for my end of year exams, but I played Dark Souls for hours instead.
In my head it went something like: "Oh cool, where am I going... Wait! OHMYHOLYFU- I always wondered if that was a real place! I CAN REALLY GO THERE! I'm HERE! It's BEAUTIFUL!"


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 22, 2013)

I might restart my journey and record myself doing some parts (no voice cause I hate the sound of my own voice)


mainly cause some ass invaded me and made me accidentlly kill that merchant in undeadburg :<
I knew it was a trap but thought I was far enough away to hit the person and leave the merchant fine.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 22, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Ah, I remember my first time... It was late at night, when I should have been studying for my end of year exams, but I played Dark Souls for hours instead.
> In my head it went something like: "Oh cool, where am I going... Wait! OHMYHOLYFU- I always wondered if that was a real place! I CAN REALLY GO THERE! I'm HERE! It's BEAUTIFUL!"


Hey this graveyard looks cool wai-wait Ahhhhhhh. I think what really sealed the deal for me was seeing the Moonlight Butterfly for the first time. 
*
Verin*: Do it!


----------



## Fernin (Feb 22, 2013)

Sif and his fight.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 22, 2013)

I already played Demon's Souls on the PS3, and Dark Souls on the Xbox, they were just much easier (Not really) without the keyboard/mouse combo. Right now, I'm eagerly awaiting Dark Souls 2.

P.S. Go to hell Capra Demon... or, Heaven, whatever.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Hey this graveyard looks cool wai-wait Ahhhhhhh. I think what really sealed the deal for me was seeing the Moonlight Butterfly for the first time.



It took me quite a while to really get stuck into the game. It wasn't really until Blighttown that I got addicted. 

By Anor Londo I was spending all day thinking about Dark Souls and waiting to play it.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 24, 2013)

Demensa said:


> It took me quite a while to really get stuck into the game. It wasn't really until Blighttown that I got addicted.
> 
> By Anor Londo I was spending all day thinking about Dark Souls and waiting to play it.



Anor Londo is both the Best and the worst XD


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 24, 2013)

Demensa said:


> By Anor Londo I was spending all day thinking about Dark Souls and waiting to play it.


I know that feel bro.

Story: When I became addicted to Dark Souls I was house sitting for family friends and I would leave their house and pets all day to play D'ouls. I fed them and all, they were fine, but the dog pooped in the house like four times because of my desire for the Dark Souls. WORTH IT.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 24, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I know that feel bro.
> 
> Story: When I became addicted to Dark Souls I was house sitting for family friends and I would leave their house and pets all day to play D'ouls. I fed them and all, they were fine, but the dog pooped in the house like four times because of my desire for the Dark Souls. WORTH IT.



Sounds like you were enjoying the game!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2013)

So I'm off monday and tuesday, so I might record myself from the start to first bell
I'll be doing a safe run meaning I'll be playing DS offline so I dont get my ass ganked or roll off the edge of places...fuck I'll end up doing that anyway offline.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 25, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I know that feel bro.
> 
> Story: When I became addicted to Dark Souls I was house sitting for family friends and I would leave their house and pets all day to play D'ouls. I fed them and all, they were fine, but the dog pooped in the house like four times because of my desire for the Dark Souls. WORTH IT.



HAHA! It's easily the most addictive video game I've ever played... I hope the release of Dark Souls II doesn't coincide with my end of high school exams, because if it is, then there's no way I'm going to do well.



Verin Asper said:


> So I'm off monday and tuesday, so I might record myself from the start to first bell
> I'll be doing a safe run meaning I'll be playing DS offline so I dont get my ass ganked or roll off the edge of places...fuck I'll end up doing that anyway offline.



YES!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2013)

Demensa said:


> YES!


Note I only made it as far as the Capra demon in my first play thru before I fucked up and killed that merchant (was farming souls boost myself for it)
So when I do end up reaching towards him, after that is pretty much a semi blind run due to I tend to stop read up all the things I could do,then plan what I would do, and finally actually play.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 25, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Note I only made it as far as the Capra demon in my first play thru before I fucked up and killed that merchant (was farming souls boost myself for it)
> So when I do end up reaching towards him, after that is pretty much a semi blind run due to I tend to stop read up all the things I could do,then plan what I would do, and finally actually play.



That merchant is a dick anyway, so no harm.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 27, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> That merchant is a dick anyway, so no harm.



And Uchigatana!!!! One of my favourite weapons. (I'm assuming you're talking about the first merchant?)


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 27, 2013)

Demensa said:


> And Uchigatana!!!! One of my favourite weapons. (I'm assuming you're talking about the first merchant?)


While his sword was fun to use, losing my early access to stuff at the campfire wasnt.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 27, 2013)

Folks playing on steam, when are you playing? I'd love to engage in some jolly cooperation!


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm still on Dark Souls hiatus until I play Demon's.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 27, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Folks playing on steam, when are you playing? I'd love to engage in some jolly cooperation!



DrHawk on steam...


----------

